# How many Timothy /Birdsfoot Bales /per Acre



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

In order to get an idea of the scope of this project . I like an estimate about how many average 60 lbs. average bales would I expact to get from an average timothy / birdsfoot acre . 
That way I can figure out storage , twine , fuel,

What do they like the weight of the bale to be for horse customers . How many pounds


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably 2 1/2 to 3 ton per acre. I bale right at 50 pounds for my horse customers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree with Mike's tonnage figures on straight timothy, usually about 100-110 45-50# bales to the acre. My horse customers are all women with mostly women to help with barn work. they do not like even 50# bales so my target is now 45# which they like. Hay quality is the thing, not tonnage. If all the horses are eating it and not wasting it, better sales.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

It will depend also on the type of soil, fertility and the lbs/a ratio of your seeding


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Too variable to know but trefoil on good, moist sights have the potential to out produce first cut alfalfa grass mix fields, mine do for sure.


----------



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

you all make good points. thanks


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Not to hijack this thread or anything but im wondering how long a stand of trefoil or trefoil/grass mix will last. I know alfalfa usually lasts 3-4 years and red clover is usually good for 1-2 years


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Not to hijack this thread or anything but im wondering how long a stand of trefoil or trefoil/grass mix will last. I know alfalfa usually lasts 3-4 years and red clover is usually good for 1-2 years


There are trefoil stands 40 yrs old. Naturally they are in ideal conditions


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Based on what I've seen in my fields, the trefoil will outlast the timothy by a longshot. I think that part of it is that trefoil is a little more tolerant of non-ideal conditions than the timothy. Last year I was getting a ~120 bale per acre average, but I also was late in getting if off due to the weather. I started first cut in June and finished in August... that makes for a long hay season! On the up side, I didn't get any of it rained on. In a "normal" year, I would expect around 100 bales per acre on first cutting and 30 or so bales per acre on second cutting.


----------



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

Josh in WNY said:


> Based on what I've seen in my fields, the trefoil will outlast the timothy by a longshot. I think that part of it is that trefoil is a little more tolerant of non-ideal conditions than the timothy. Last year I was getting a ~120 bale per acre average, but I also was late in getting if off due to the weather. I started first cut in June and finished in August... that makes for a long hay season! On the up side, I didn't get any of it rained on. In a "normal" year, I would expect around 100 bales per acre on first cutting and 30 or so bales per acre on second cutting.


I remember First cutting to heavy Timothy . What I remember the second cut was heavy birdsfoot . Late August . I that what you find ? 
Also do you combine your birds foot ? We did , if you do tell me more about that. thanks


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

"Also do you combine your birds foot ? We did , if you do tell me more about that. thanks"

If for combine you mean condition it's a loud YES! Trefoil has a waxy substance on its stems and if not conditioned the leaves will dry out before the stems are ready. Even so it'll take a day longer than alfalfa. I conditioned mine with rubber rolls, nowadays you have flail in steel and plastic this may do a better job on the stems, but I don't know what it will do to the leaves.


----------



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

Trillium Farm said:


> "Also do you combine your birds foot ? We did , if you do tell me more about that. thanks"
> 
> If for combine you mean condition it's a loud YES! Trefoil has a waxy substance on its stems and if not conditioned the leaves will dry out before the stems are ready. Even so it'll take a day longer than alfalfa. I conditioned mine with rubber rolls, nowadays you have flail in steel and plastic this may do a better job on the stems, but I don't know what it will do to the leaves.


oops , I was referring to harvesting the seed , if you do , that would be great cause you probably have a better way .


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

560Dennis said:


> I remember First cutting to heavy Timothy . What I remember the second cut was heavy birdsfoot . Late August . I that what you find ?
> Also do you combine your birds foot ? We did , if you do tell me more about that. thanks


Yes, the first cut is heavy timothy and the birdsfoot takes over the second cutting. If we get our first cut off in time (weather hasn't let us do that the past couple of years) we can get the second cut in mid-August. All of our stuff is put up in small squares.



Trillium Farm said:


> Trefoil has a waxy substance on its stems and if not conditioned the leaves will dry out before the stems are ready. Even so it'll take a day longer than alfalfa. I conditioned mine with rubber rolls, nowadays you have flail in steel and plastic this may do a better job on the stems, but I don't know what it will do to the leaves.


We typically don't see much of a problem getting the birdsfoot dry. It's thin enough in the first cut to not be an issue and the second cutting take a while to dry due to the weather that time of year (heavy dew in the morning and shorter days). In this area, you have to have a conditioner to put up dry hay. A tedder isn't always necessary, but it helps a lot.


----------

